# blacklight sale at spencer's



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Good to know! (hope it's still on through the weekend) Thanks!


----------



## BeastofKilligrey (Apr 9, 2009)

No problem! They have the sell going on online as well. I got the 48" one that was marked down to $19.99 but the only 48" one online is a standing one. Not sure if it varies by store, just thought it was strange it didn't show up online.


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

our spencers doesn t even have halloween out yet, and Iam told that they are not going to be getting nearly as much as they usually get!


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

idk y but it seems like alot of stores r note getting alot of Halloween stock in...whats with that??


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

Spencers also has a coupon now, SHAF10, that gives you another 10% off your order (online).

I talked to the manager at our nearest Spencers, and she said the reason they are not getting much Halloween merchandise in is because they are affiliated with Spirit, and all the good stuff is going to the Spirit stores.


----------

